# How to bag plants?



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I seem to have a lot of questions this morning! 

So I've seen LFS's bag plants in a bag full of water (like totally, utterly FULL). And I've seen LFS's bag them with not water, and squash the bag flat and roll it up like a burrito.
And I've seen LFS's bag them in a bag, blow air into the bag, then close it.
And lastly, I've seen plants bagged like fish, but with no water, just all the trapped air and it's like a taut pillow. 

What's the best way to do it?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've shipped two ways. Currently I am putting them into a plastic bag with just a very light sprinkling of water, adding some air, and closing it up. I have also wrapped them in a damp paper towel and put them into a bag with as much of the air out as I can get. IMO, the air filled, very lightly damp bag is gentler on the more 'tender' type plants like Elatine and Limnophila, of course, ymmv.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with Bert...very little water is needed. In warm temps the water heats up and melts plants very quickly. A loosely wrapped plant with a damp paper towel is the best way to go. If you are only talking about the LFS to home...no water is needed, only the wet plant and air to help with the humidity in the bag.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

If I'm just taking plants to Auction I place them in the bag and fill with air, however, if I'm shipping the plants I wrap them in a damp paper towel and remove as much air as possible. I use the first method for auctions since the plants aren't going to get jostled that much and it makes it easier for buyers to see what they're bidding on. For shipping the idea is to make sure that the plant will stay moist and will be protected from being jostled all over the place (lots of news paper or packing peanuts used to cushion the bags).


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

I put plants in a bag with the water that is on the plants only, then I exhale into the bag, twist it shut and band it closed. If you use a ziplock, I do the same only zip it almost shut, and exhale into the end and quickly zip it completely. Rememeber what we exhale, CO2... 
Also too much water can make your plants arrive like mush. LFS's do it that way because you are going straight home, so it is not biggie, but to ship, this is how I do it. <your breath also provides humidity>
Sorry for you folks who get my plants and I forget to chew some gum before blowing in the bag...hehehe


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

You know whats really sad? It never even occured to me till you said that we DO INDEED exhale co2. omigosh. DUHHH. Free plant food.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When shipping plants I wrap plants up in a wet paper (squeezed out) towel, then put them in a ziplock bag. I don't put any air in the bag, but ship in the box.

When I bring plants home from the LFS, they just put the plant in (no extra water) the bag and add air to the bag.


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

The only time that I have received mush in the mail instead of plants was when someone put the plants in paper towels, then in a bag. I much prefer to place the plants in a bag with the little water that clings to the leaves and then close it up. The only time I would think it necessary to put plants in wet towels or newspaper would be for small leaves plants like HC or Elatine triandra. My 2 Cents.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've shipped plants how I've received them: wrapped in moist paper towels and placed in a zip-lock bag.

The plants I get from stores are just placed in a regular fish bag with a little air and that's it. They do ok for 2 hours in a warm car. Wouldn't try it with delicate plants though.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll have to try the Plants in Bags ONLY method. I usually ship with slightly moist paper towels, but if plants in a cushioned pumped up plastic bag works, then that would save me a lot of ziplock bags and papertowels.

Those standard plastic bags are cheaper then ziplocks. It's rubberbanding them with air inside that might poise a problem for my clumsy hands.

-John N.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

John, it helpps to twist it as much as you can, make a loop with the twist, then rubberband around the base of the loop.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lol Fresh Newby  thanks for the laugh :biggrin: 

When i shipped a plant i just put it on a plastic bag, sprinkle it with water and leave some air as a cushion, then i tie it tight (Airlock). Plants arrive to the buyer in good condition.

I really dont want the Papertowel method, sometimes plant get melted when arrived to me.


----------

